# Axolotls



## Batmantha (May 27, 2012)

Hi there looking at buying another tank to sit near my betta tank and I am falling in love with Axolotls, their smiles are just to die for.

I just wanted to get some recommendations because all websites say different things so I figured I may as well get some personal feedback

What size tank do people recommend?
Any specific plants?
Heating/Filter requirements?
Light requirements?
Food requirements? (one store has recommended live food while another said only do dry pellets)

Every pet store has given me different responses which is highly annoying

Thank you!


----------



## emeraldsky (Oct 4, 2011)

Batmantha said:


> Hi there looking at buying another tank to sit near my betta tank and I am falling in love with Axolotls, their smiles are just to die for.
> 
> I just wanted to get some recommendations because all websites say different things so I figured I may as well get some personal feedback
> 
> ...


Axolotls are fabulous!


For tank size, they are really lethargic when they get older so 20 gallon longs are usually recommended.


Plants are good, but they will muck about and pull them up. So long as you dont mind putting them back (and the occasional nom from your axie ), theyll be fine. Hardier and lower light plants will be best.
Floating plants are great for them as they dont have eyelids so bright lights can cause them discomfort.


Axololts like it cool, about 65F-68F. Anything above 75 will cause their health to deteriorate and they will get sick.
Filters are always good, but they must be baffled. water flow stresses them out. If you can see their gills move, its too much!


No light requirements other than lower, or at least give them a dark/shaded place to lurk.


Worms are best, hands down. Its what they eat in the wild and gives them everything you need. You CAN use pellets like catfish pellets. Hikari predator pellets are a good one I've seen recommended a lot.


As a note, ignore disregard petstore advice. They are out to get a sale.
There are several forums dedicated to axolotls, newts and salamanders, you may want to look into checking those out c:

hope that helped, good luck with your future axie!


----------



## Gizmothefreaky (Apr 10, 2011)

^+1 

I have two axxies in a thirty long, and am actually thinking of adding a third... XD


----------

